# Casting Vs Spinning Test



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Casting vs. Spinning

Yesterday I spent some time in the field doing some comparative testing.

Here are the players.

Spinning – Daiwa 6000T loaded with .30mm braid and a .47mm braid shockleader.

-	Shimano Power Aero loaded with .32mm braid and a .49mm braid shockleader

Casting – Bone stock 6500 Blue Yonder with .345 mono and a .75 mono shockleader. It has brake blocks and factory stainless steel bearings. I did not clean the bearings or spend any time tuning this reel. It was bought from a friend and has been sitting on the shelf until I lined it up last week.

Round 1 was thrown using two 12’ AFAW Universal Rods. 

Daiwa 6000 – 402’
Shimano PA – 422’

6500 – cast 1 – 451’
cast 2 – 497’

Round 2 was thrown using two AFAW 6nbait rods.

Shimano – cast 1 – 519’
Cast 2 – 488’

6500 – cast 1 - 522’
cast 2 - 543’ 

I hit both the spinning and the casting hard. Both were absolutely fishing set-ups using the Hatteras style fishing cast. 

Here is a video of the testing,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_cOcSQpqMQ&feature=channel_page

I really don't want to see this degrade into an online argument. These are just my results from one afternoon in the field. 

If I have time this weekend I'll do some testing with the big tourney rods... 

Tommy


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

nice! i guess the guide spacings played a role on the universal.
cause the 6nB was better due to gather guide further away?

but on the tourney sticks tommy, on one test, maybe try the braid.
on next test, switch the spinner and 6500 to .31/.75 or .35/.75 mono with a .75leader then we can really see whats better. =D

if all else fails.. throw em both low reel. akkakakak xD

a+ vid again. :beer:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I'll try Eric. It really comes down to a time thing (or lack of). If I don't have the time I'll just throw the spinner as is vs the 6500 .35. I already know what the .31 will do on a tuned reel...  

Tommy


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Interesting results. Thanks for taking the time to do the test Tommy. Looks like it was a pretty good test with both "fishing" set ups. I would like to see someone who throws mainly spinners do the test with you to see how their results would come out. I would think they would probably throw the spinner a little further than a conventional, basically the reverse of what your results were. Again thanks for taking the time to do this.

John


----------



## Homer (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice tests! Do us a favor, please, and don't practice w/ the spinners and braid too much, that way more of us will be able to compete with you!


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

doesnt it bring back memories..
dont forget to add that extra snap! lol


----------



## chilibill (Mar 26, 2007)

*Cast vs Spin test part2*

Tommy ,
Please tell me what sinker weights you were throwing with each AFAW rod. I have the 12' AFAW Universal too and wondered what the optimum sinker weight was to load it properly.
Chilibill


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Chili....did you watch the video?.....I believe Tommy mentions both weights in the vid.....


----------



## chilibill (Mar 26, 2007)

*Video*

Dsurf,
No I didn't see the video , but I will.
Thanks for the tip.
Chilibill


----------

